# zaino detail!



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Nice. how'd you get ltz wheels? I have the 2lt with 17" rims, very nice, but I'd prefer the LTZ wheels. Aweome looking car. I got my car waxed at washtub. i also wash it there every now and then. I'e never heard of zaino, is it any good, or easy to use?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

bluers said:


> had my cruze 3 months now and love it! average 400 miles a tank and drive 50 miles a day. its a 1lt added a chrome grill and ltz 18 wheels.
> zaino wash/clay/polish and buffed! let me know what you think!
> View attachment 6107
> View attachment 6104
> ...


Looks real good bro! I'm debating if I should get the summit white or the new Grey Taupe Metallic color because the white won't pop when clean and waxed like a dark color car like yours does. I too plan on adding the OEM LTZ 18" rims as well as the chrome door handles and the ltz trim kit. Where did you buy the 18" rims and how much were they? Ive found a few different sites that have them but I want to make sure I get the best ones and OEM ones, not Chinese knockoffs replicas. Thanks man!


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great! I need to do that to my black Eco here soon!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks great! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome job! Zaino is really nice stuff.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good! Where in IL are you from?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the *BLUE*! Zaino is good stuff; used to use it on my Thunderbird.

Nice Grille too...I am looking to add a similar grille but going with the "Black Ice" one on my *Crystal Red *Tintcoat.

Welcome to the forum as well!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Love the *BLUE*! Zaino is good stuff; used to use it on my Thunderbird.
> 
> Nice Grille too...I am looking to add a similar grille but going with the "Black Ice" one on my *Crystal Red *Tintcoat.
> 
> Welcome to the forum as well!


Have a link? I've got crystal red tintcoat 2011 and like the silver grill, but wish the stock grill was solid black.


----------



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks everyone! i did purchase the lts wheels on here for 700 and bought brand new tires. as far as zaino i alawys used it on my camaro for the last 8 years b4 i sold it.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks awesome man! Actually just used zaino on mine and it looks amazing. Their products are definitely worth the money.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow the car came out great! I have that same color blue and I love it also!!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

bluers-

Car looks AWESOME! I have been using Zaino since the summer of 1998! The darker the color, the better the Zaino looks!


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Really good work, its looks nice


----------

